# I need a name for my press



## Cody Killgore (Dec 8, 2013)

This is my hydraulic forging press. It is different than a regular press because it moves a lot faster. It has an 8" stroke (not fully open in the picture), and it can travel that whole distance in about 2 seconds. It's made to squash hot metal and squash it fast.

It has this large black shroud that protects me and protects the cylinder and hoses from hot stuff falling on it. It seems really plain to me and I was thinking about giving it a name and painting it on. Anybody have any ideas?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 8, 2013)

"The Killhammer " ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 8, 2013)

"The Bloody Stub" comes to mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 8, 2013)

The squasher


----------



## NCWoodArt (Dec 8, 2013)

The Steel Driver or Hammer Down. Would be my 2 best.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 8, 2013)

I think you should call it "Phred". It looks like a Phred.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 8, 2013)

Lools like an Olga to me... or if you insist on American names, it strikes me as an Irene.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2013)

Thor's Hammer. Then find a suitable decal . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2013)

John Henry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 8, 2013)

I vote for Bob - Why not????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 8, 2013)

how about press


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 8, 2013)

HELGA-------Nice strong German female name. Like a German female Olympic weight lifter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tykemo (Dec 8, 2013)

killjoy


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 8, 2013)

Definitely "Bob"! That's the name of my shop pen.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2013)

The Hulk...


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 8, 2013)

The Big Squeez

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2013)

Sue


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 8, 2013)

You guys are coming up with some very interesting names, lol! I'll have to ponder about it for a bit. I could make a poll with some of my favorite ones and the one that gets the most votes gets painted and I could take a picture or something...just to make it interesting. Thanks for giving me ideas guys! Keep em coming if you have any more epiphanies.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SENC (Dec 8, 2013)

It just hit me... epiphany!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 8, 2013)

That Thing a ma bob


----------



## bluedot (Dec 9, 2013)

Thumper


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 9, 2013)

spanky


----------



## kweinert (Dec 9, 2013)

Blade Master
Damascus Express
Sgt Preston
Whack A Mole
John Henry


----------



## Molokai (Dec 9, 2013)

Iron maiden
Squeeky


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2013)

You need a motto below the painting and name too.

*

 *
_Kill more metal with Killgore mettle

_
I'm not 100% sure the missus would appreciate the artwork, but it would dress the machine up quite nicely.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2013)

Or maybe a better motto for that artwork would be:

_*REFINED ORE by KILLGORE*_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## khobson (Dec 9, 2013)

Reminds me of WWII era plane nose art......
*Duchess of Fubar*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 9, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Thor's Hammer. Then find a suitable decal . . . .


Sounds perfect to me ... from Wikipedia:

*Mjölnir* (also *Mjǫlnir*, *Mjollnir*, *Mjölner*, *Mjølner* or *Mjølne*) is the hammer of Thor, a major Norse god associated with thunder. Mjölnir is depicted in Norse mythology as one of the most fearsome weapons, capable of leveling mountains.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 9, 2013)

Squishometer.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 9, 2013)

woodintyuuu said:


> how about press





rdnkmedic said:


> HELGA-------Nice strong German female name. Like a German female Olympic weight lifter.



These two suggestions together made me think: TAMARA (after Tamara Press -- Russian Olympic shot-putt & discus gold medalist 1960/1964)

Wikipedia entry for Tamara Press ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2013)

Da Hit man!!


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 9, 2013)

My Main Squeez
Stretch Master


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 9, 2013)

Kilroy


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 9, 2013)

Or how about Shaft? That this is big, black, and mean looking!


 

Shut yo' mouth!


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm quitting Woodbarter if you don't go with Shaft.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 9, 2013)

Also acceptable, El Guapo or The Infamous El Guapo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 9, 2013)

Lol, you guys have some good ones coming now!! I'm more undecided than ever... 

Trying to save names that involve hammering/hammer for when/if I get a power hammer. This machine squeezes, it doesn't slam it like a hammer...if that makes any sense.

I've got some serious thinking to do now...

Thanks for all the ideas guys. Feel free to continue. I'll keep you updated and post picture when it's done! Or... I'll do a poll if I hit a wall.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 9, 2013)

*SHAFT!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## indonesianwood (Dec 10, 2013)

genjeter.??


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 10, 2013)

It squeezes? Like a python? THE PYTHON Gary


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 10, 2013)

Squeeze Box
Mighty Squeeze
E'Squeeze Me
Killer Squeeze


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 10, 2013)

*HELGA*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 10, 2013)

HELGA


----------



## SENC (Dec 10, 2013)

Auburn defensive lineman?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 10, 2013)

SENC said:


> Auburn defensive lineman?


 Whatever it takes........





HELGA


----------



## kweinert (Dec 10, 2013)

EasieSqeezie
Python


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 10, 2013)

Tamara.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 10, 2013)

GRACE (UNDER PRESSURE)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 11, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Thor's Hammer. Then find a suitable decal . . . .
> 
> View attachment 36682


Mjolnir


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 6, 2014)

SENC said:


> Auburn defensive lineman?


Might want to change that to FSU after tonight...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 6, 2014)

Did you settle on a name yet?


----------



## Reiddog1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm thinking Preston. Get it!!!!

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 9, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> Did you settle on a name yet?



Haha, I knew someone would bring this one back up! Right now, it's a toss up between Helga and Shaft!! 
I keep saying I'm going to get out there and paint it up and it just keeps not happening. It will happen though and I will post some pics when it does!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 9, 2014)

Another vote for Helga!


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 9, 2014)

I heard somewhere that whoever gives the winning suggestion gets a Kilgore blade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 9, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> I heard somewhere that whoever gives the winning suggestion gets a Kilgore blade.



Now that would be a heck of a deal! I guess I should go with Helga then since Kevin (rdnkmedic) already has one coming his way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 9, 2014)

HAHA, you think like a politician!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2015)

I was looking for something totally unrelated to this...but it seems I have no idea what the final name turned out to be....
If it's been named and I'm just oblivious to it....forgive me.


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2015)

Terminator


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2015)

I just realized how old this thread was, sorry


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2015)

Heh heh heh....that's ok...it's my fault for bringing it up...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 4, 2015)

I do believe it was named Shaft.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 4, 2015)

Cody Killgore said:


> I do believe it was named Shaft.



Can you dig it??

(Who gets that reference?)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 4, 2015)

Watch yo' mouth!


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 4, 2015)

10 points to El Guapo


----------

